

Ask HN: Stock trading company that was hiring Hadoop Engineers in NYC? - cd34

About a year ago, a firm was hiring Hadoop engineers in NYC. The company had no clients and was involved in stock trading. There were no prescribed hours, generous pay, excellent benefits.<p>I've tried numerous searches on Google, through my browser histories, etc and haven't turned up anything.<p>Can anyone recall that company's URL?
======
cd34
It was <http://www.janestreet.com/>

